# New Image



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here's with finished hoof's and background color. ^^


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh also this is supposed to be CacheDawnTaxes horse Cobalt! ^^


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW! :O
i want ur skills!!! 
the mane is amazing..no..the whole horse is!!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

ridingismylife2 said:


> WOW! :O
> i want ur skills!!!
> the mane is amazing..no..the whole horse is!!!


haha! there actualy pretty easy to make. just takes time. the burn tool is my BFF lol! i use it for everything!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here's another i did. ^^


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Dont wanna be picky or anything but I think maybe you should credit this artist for the lineart.

Horse Lineart by =SophiaRenu on deviantART


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

CrazyChester said:


> Dont wanna be picky or anything but I think maybe you should credit this artist for the lineart.
> 
> Horse Lineart by =SophiaRenu on deviantART



Thanks for your concern but i did post it on deviantart and told her i was posting it on here.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Twilight Arabians said:


> Thanks for your concern but i did post it on deviantart and told her i was posting it on here.


Oh Sorry about that. You did a good job!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I just found this thread! THANK YOU SO MUCH! I love it! It must have taken you so much time!!! :shock: waw, thank you!:shock:


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> Oh my gosh! I just found this thread! THANK YOU SO MUCH! I love it! It must have taken you so much time!!! :shock: waw, thank you!:shock:



lol! the body took me like 30mins maybe and the mane and tail took me 3 hours. a lot of painting. lol! glad you like it!!


----------



## HorseCrazyFan (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow! That's amazing!! What a talent you have!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's so neat, I really don't know how she does it. Very neat!


----------

